# Profound?



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

_"There are two people in our lives: who we are, and who we think we should be, and depression is the size of the gap between the two."_

Quote: Unknown

Ross


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Pretty much true. And quite profound :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

That's neat.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't agree with the quote. It's not because you are not who you want to be that you are depressed. If you want to be happy, you just need to remember who you truly are. That quote encourages deluding yourself, and trying to be someone that society deems "better", but that's just an illusion. You'd like to be thin, young, intelligent, ect, and you become sad because you can't be those things. Even if you become those things, nothing would change, you wouldn't become happier. 
Look at the kids in africa, they have nothing, but they are happy. It's true unsuperficial happiness.

If taken in a SA context. Then it's the SA the culprit of your depression, and the quote would be correct. Otherwise, not.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Profound?*



Nutnutnut said:


> I don't agree with the quote. It's not because you are not who you want to be that you are depressed. If you want to be happy, you just need to remember who you truly are. That quote encourages deluding yourself, and trying to be someone that society deems "better", but that's just an illusion. You'd like to be thin, young, intelligent, ect, and you become sad because you can't be those things. Even if you become those things, nothing would change, you wouldn't become happier.
> Look at the kids in africa, they have nothing, but they are happy. It's true unsuperficial happiness.
> 
> If taken in a SA context. Then it's the SA the culprit of your depression, and the quote would be correct. Otherwise, not.


Eh? You've just basically agreed with the quote, 3nut. "If you want to be happy, you just need to remember who you truly are" is another way of saying you need to close the gap between what you think you should be and who you are - that is, bring the second one in closer to the first! Not make the second one better.

The kids in Africa are happy because what they think they should be IS what they are. They have no desire to be more or better, they are happy with what they have. The quote is making the point that the more you think you should be better or more desirable, the more depressed you will be. "Remembering who you truly are" is the same as making that second person in your life the same as the first.

Weird circular logic....

Ross


----------

